# Captain Probed Incident Involving Officer Son



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By HILDA MUÑOZ, Courant Staff Writer

NEW BRITAIN -- A police captain who conducted an internal investigation into a case of alleged officer misconduct earlier this year is the father of one of the officers involved in the incident.

Capt. Dennis Beatty was in charge of the internal probe, which focused solely on the actions of former Officer Michael Adams during an incident April 24 when seven officers responded to a report of guns at a party on Slater Road. Adams was arrested on a charge of assault after other officers at the scene accused him of kicking a drunken and belligerent suspect in the head.

But Adams - who ultimately resigned from the department - was not the only one who got physical with the suspect, Jeremy Hapgood, according to documents that were part of the investigation. Capt. Beatty's son, Brett Beatty, and another officer also scuffled with Hapgood, shooting him with a Taser and fighting to force him into the back of a police van.

Having a father investigate an incident involving his own son is a conflict of interest, said Jim Kouri, a representative with the National Association of Chiefs of Police. Given Brett Beatty's involvement, the public interest would have been better served if someone else had been in charge of the investigation, he said.

"It just doesn't look right, it doesn't look proper. I would recuse myself if a family member was in any way involved in an investigation. ... I think any police commander would probably tell me the same," said Kouri. "It doesn't pass the smell test."

Acting Police Chief William Gagliardi said there was no conflict because Capt. Beatty didn't directly investigate the incident. He reviewed statements from witnesses, Gagliardi said. Also, none of the other officers was accused of any wrongdoing.

"The junior officer's [Brett Beatty's] official report was only one of numerous reports in a larger investigation," Gagliardi said. "If the officer in question was accused of an offense, or had to be interviewed, the internal affairs incident would have been conducted by another supervisor."

Adams resigned from the department without providing a statement to investigators, but did tell detectives while they searched his home that he was being singled out by other officers at the scene who had a hand in "lumping up" Hapgood.

"I was astonished to learn that my efforts to restrain Mr. Hapgood were deemed `criminal' by my peers, especially when those officers who accused me admitted that they too had to use force in order to restrain and control Mr. Hapgood's aggression against police," Adams said in a prepared statement released by his attorney, Loredana Nesci.

Most of the officers who said they saw Adams assault Hapgood could not be reached for comment, or did not return phone messages. Brett Beatty and Greg Tartaglia, two officers at the scene, declined to comment. Capt. Beatty could not be reached for comment.

Police commission Chairwoman Judith Olson and Mayor Timothy Stewart did not return a call seeking comment.

The city council approved an out-of-court settlement on Dec. 14 with Hapgood. The city and Adams agreed to split the cost of the $25,000 settlement - the city will pay Hapgood $15,000 and Adams will pay the rest.

Department policy requires that a supervisor receive and try to resolve any complaints made against an officer and interview all witnesses. If the complaint cannot be resolved, a division commander investigates the complaint.

Capt. Beatty, commander of the patrol division, had been made aware of the incident shortly after it happened, according to the investigation.

All of the officers who responded to the scene - including Beatty - gave statements that day. The officers accusedAdams, saying he kicked Hapgood in the head after two other officers brought him under control. The sergeant in charge at the station that morning called Capt. Beatty at home, informing him of the officers' complaints.

Capt. Beatty told the sergeant to relieve Adams of duty immediately and collect his badge and gun.

Capt. Philip Kennedy, head of the department's detective bureau, investigated the criminal aspect of the incident, which led to a single count of second-degree assault against Adams.

Kennedy's April 28 report, filed four days after the incident, focused on allegations that Adams kicked Hapgood in the head. It makes no mention of Brett Beatty's struggle with Hapgood. Officers at the scene stated that Hapgood had kicked Brett Beatty in the chest, that another officer received a hand injury in the struggle, and that Hapgood was Tasered twice, once by Brett Beatty.

Hapgood was injured on the face, around his eye, on his back and on his arm. He told police he was too drunk that night to be certain of how he was hurt.

In his statement, he complained of injuries "...on my face when I was slammed to the ground and injuries on my arm and ass area from what I believe were from being kicked, but I'm not sure. ... I don't recall every exact detail of what happened because of the alcohol." He said he believed a "short stocky cop" assaulted him.

Capt. Beatty was assigned to conduct an internal investigation into the matter on May 13. On May 16, Adams was arrested. On May 24, Adams was told to report to Capt. Beatty, who was "conducting an internal affairs review of the incident in which you were arrested," for an interview. He didn't comply with that request or numerous others, citing health complications. Adams resigned in August without sitting for the interview.

Several New Britain detectives interviewed witnesses, including police officers, as part of the investigation.

Other witnesses said they didn't see any other officers hit people at the party. However, one witness told police Hapgood was Tasered "for no apparent reason" while handcuffed. The same witness said he saw officers Taser a woman while she was cuffed and lying face down on the ground.

In his statement, Beatty said that he Tasered the woman because she was out of control and disobeyed police orders.

Capt. Beatty reviewed their statements and determined that Adams violated the department's rules of conduct, including use of force and unbecoming conduct.


----------

